# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  παλμοτροφοδοτικο

## jakektm

εχω ενα παλμοτροφοδοτικο, μου καιει την  ασφαλεια , μου ριχνει και γενικο...

βλεπω βραχυκυκλωμα και στα 3πινς απο καποιες shotky διοδους( αυτες της συσκευασιας θυριστορ). τα αφαιρεσα, τα μετραω στον αερα, και ειναι μια χαρα. το βραχυκυκλωμα υπαρχει επανω στην πλακετα.

εχει καποια μικροπηνια τα οποια εχουν αντισταση 0.8 ωμ.. αλλα μαλλον βραχυκυκλωμα και αυτα.. 
δεν φαινεται κατι καμενο, ουτε πυκνωτες 'φουσκα'...

----------


## JOUN

Στις διοδους αυτες συνηθως εχουν στην πλακετα βραχυκυκλωμενα τα δυο ακριανα ποδαρακια δηλαδη ουσιαστικα εχουν δυο διοδους παραλληλα για να αυξησουν το ρευμα.Για να γλυτωσεις τις ασφαλειες παρε μια καμμενη (εχεις πολλες φανταζομαι ) και στα δυο ακρα της κολλα το καλωδιο απο ενα ντουι που εχεις βαλει μια λαμπα γυρω στα 75W.
Eτσι αν τραβηξει πολυ ρευμα θα αναψει η λαμπα και δεν θα πεσει η ασφαλεια του σπιτιου.Πιστευω οτι στις διοδους της γεφυρας στο πρωτευον εχεις καποια βραχυκυκλωμενη.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Bάλε καμιά φωτο.

----------


## jakektm

> Στις διοδους αυτες συνηθως εχουν στην πλακετα βραχυκυκλωμενα τα δυο ακριανα ποδαρακια δηλαδη ουσιαστικα εχουν δυο διοδους παραλληλα για να αυξησουν το ρευμα.


αυτο εχει μια λογικη, ομως το οτι ακριανο (αριστ.) με μεσαιο και μεσαιο  με ακριανο(δεξια)
εχουν βραχυκυκλωμα, πως το εξηγουμε;

φωτο σε λιγο,,

----------


## jakektm

δειτε εδω

http://www.tgahinfo.homecall.co.uk/S...50M2%20psu.pdf

στο FEP16DT , αναμεσα στο 10 (του Μ/Σ) και στην εξοδο του FEP , βραχυκυκλωμα
αναμεσα στο 11 (του Μ/Σ) και στην εξοδο του FEP , παλι βραχυκυκλωμα

μεταξυ τους το 10 και 11 (του Μ/Σ) βραχυκυκλωμα..

και ολα αυτα ακομα και αν αφαιρεσω το FEP16dt

----------


## JOUN

Ε φυσικα βλεπεις βραχυκυκλωμα..Την γεφυρα που εχει το 12 με το 9 την προσεξες;Απο εκει σου μετραει βραχυκυκλωμα,περναει μεσα απο τα τυλιγματα και σου δειχνει 0.2Ω η κατι τετοιο..
Ο Μ/Σ σπανια εως ποτε χαλαει,μετρα ολους τους ημιαγωγους ισχυος η αν μπορεις αφαιρεσε τελειως τον Μ/Σ και δες (αφου κανεις το κολπο με την λαμπα) αν συνεχιζει  το βραχυκυκλωμα.Αν συνεχιζει ψαχνεις στο πρωτευων, αν σταματησει ψαχνεις στο δευτερευων.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

C71 ή η συνέχεια προς Τ1, εφ'όσον CN5 ασύνδετο, αλλά πρέπει να έχεις βρ/μα και στο 1/ων.
Δοκιμές με τη λάμπα (JOUN, #2)

----------


## jakektm

κατι αλλο που παρατηρησα, μετραω αρκετους πυκνωτες οπως ειναι επανω στο κυκλωμα, αλλους 'φακης' και αλλους ηλεκτρολυτικους, αρκετοι απο αυτους μου δειχνουν βραχυκυκλωμα..  :Sad: 

οπως για παραδειγμα οι C69 C70, C71 C17. 

μαλλον παω για αλλαγη τους να δουμε..

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν τα μετράς πάνω στο κύκλωμα κάνεις λάθος, στο 1/ων είναι βρ/να ή τα FET ή μια άλλη γέφυρα πριν τα Α, Β.

----------


## JOUN

Επειδη βλεπω εχεις καποιες δυσκολιες ακου τον Αποστολη και ξεκολλα απο το πρωτευων διοδους και fet και μετρα για βραχυκυκλωμα..

----------


## jakektm

εχω καποια καινουρια στοιχεια

Q4 , Q3  βραχυκυκλωμα Drain-Source, τα αφαιρεσα και παραμενει το βραχυκυκλωμα.

αφαιρεσα πυκνωτες C33 , C69 , και ακομα εχω βραχ/μα.

αφαιρεσα το Μετασχηματιστη, δηλαδη τα σημεια 5-6-7-8 ειναι στον αερα χωρις πηνιο, και μετραω 20 ωμ, λογικα ειναι το αθροισμα της R39 + R37


(σε αντιθεση , τα φετ Q1 + Q2 εχουν μεταβαλλομενες τιμες..)

----------


## jakektm

τα σχεδια ειναι εδω


ειναι λογικη η τιμη των πηνιων (του Μ/Σ που αφαιρεσα) να μου δινει 0.2 ωμ??

----------

